# Die Seniorschefin



## Birke

Hola a todos

¿Se os ocurre cómo decir _Seniorschefin_ en español sin que suene demasiado confianzudo?

Claro que en alemán no parece cargado por falta de respeto alguno, pero en español no suena igual. 
Desde luego, creo que si la señora madre del jefe supiera español y se enterara de que le digo "jefa senior" o "jefa madre"……… jaja, ¡me despide sin contemplaciones! aber sofort!


----------



## Estopa

Hola, Birke:

No sé si he entendido la pregunta. Supongo que querías decir "Seniorchefin" (sin "s" intercalada).

Desde mi punto de vista el término no indica parentesco de ningún tipo, por eso no sé a qué te refieres con lo de la "madre del jefe". Parece que hoy no estoy muy inspirada

Para mí, los términos "senior" y "junior" (Seniorchef/Juniorchef) provienen del inglés y pienso que hacen alusión a la categoría profesional y a la edad o a la antigüedad en el puesto de trabajo.

Para Seniorchefin no se me ocurre nada más que "directiva de empresa" o "ejecutiva de alto nivel". No sé si es muy acertado.


----------



## sokol

Ich kann's leider nicht auf Spanisch erklären, die Sache ist zu komplex. 

"Seniorchefin" bedeutet zweifelsfrei, dass die angesprochene Dame in der Tat mit der "Juniorchefin" (dem "Juniorchef") verwandt ist: "Seniorchef/in" wird sehr häufig verwendet ("Juniorchef/in" ist etwas seltener).

Die Seniorchefin wird in den meisten Fällen die Mutter der "Juniorchefin" sein, es könnte aber auch eine Tante, Stiefmutter, ja selbst eine Cousine sein; ein gewisses Verwandtschaftsverhältnis ist aber meines Erachtens durchaus allein durch die Verwendung des Begriffs gegeben (bzw. wird suggeriert: es mag Einzelfälle geben, wo "Seniorchefin" sich für eine nicht verwandte ältere Chefin etabliert hat - ich selbst keine keine solchen Fälle, halte sie aber für denkbar).

Bezüglich Übersetzung kann ich dennoch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen; ich kann ganz einfach nicht sagen, ob "jefa madre" auf Spanisch wirklich gut und akzeptabel klingt.


----------



## Birke

Sí, qué despiste, la s sobra ¡cómo no, si viene del francés!
Muchas gracias por responder, si tú no estás inspirada… ¡imagínate aquí con 44 grados hoy! 

Seniorchefin la llaman en la empresa. Que es la madre del jefe lo sabemos todos aquí: esto es la típica empresa donde muere el jefe, dejando viuda -que a partir de entonces pasa a ser Seniorchefin– e hijo, que lo sucede en la dirección del negocio.

Siempre me ha chocado el uso de "senior" en alemán: tan coloquial y tan serio a la vez, viniendo del latín.
Pero la cuestión, aquí, es encontrar un equivalente a "jefa", que no sea irrespetuoso y que dé idea de que es "la reina madre y viuda", sólo con una posición honorífica.


----------



## Birke

Gracias a ti también, Sokol. No había visto tu respuesta.


----------



## Estopa

Ah, pues qué bien que hayas planteado la pregunta, birke, porque no tenía ni idea de que se usara este término así.

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más


----------

